
I never expected to go viral just for saying billionaires shouldn’t exist - severine
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/01/viral-billionaires-super-rich-exist
======
trcarney
"People only become billionaires because successive governments have organised
our economic system, from taxes to property law to rights at work, to benefit
the rich – often at the expense of the poor"

I don't see how so many people have this argument and think the answer is more
government interventions in the economy. If you really think rich people are
only rich because of the economy the government created, shouldn't the
rational conclusion be that the government shouldn't be involved in the
economy, free markets.

------
Bostonian
"A tiny percentage of people have become super rich at the expense of everyone
else."

The economy is not a zero-sum game. If someone continue to work and invest
after reaching $100 million, and goes on to billionaire status, that's better
for society than if he or she stopped working and spent huge amounts each
year.

Roger Federer's net worth is estimated to be $450 million. At age 38 he is
still giving his all on the tennis court. Why should we impose a confiscatory
tax rate on him and dissuade him from playing?

~~~
bediger4000
Humans are not perfectly rational. Why should we dissuade 99% of the
population from doing their best so that 1% can be millionaires?

~~~
Bostonian
How is not raising taxes on 1% dissuading 99% from not doing their best?

